# Recommendations required for Aires down Western France



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi All. We usually go down either the middle of France or down the eastern side. We haven't decided yet but we might go down the west coast down as far as Bordeaux when we go over next week then cut across to the South of France towards Grimaud.
Anyone recommend any aires/campsites down the west side/coast of france.
Cheers Sid


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sid;

A few spring to mind from north to south..

St Brevin
L'Epine and L'Herbaudiere on Ile de Noirmoutier
La Rochelle (La Pallice)
Mimizan Plage

All in the database.

pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Try Parking Relais Jean Moulin at La Rochelle. It could not be more convenient for the town centre -free buses and bikes- and is safe.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1066

G


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

Not a reccomendation but one to avoid Deauville I was there 2 weeks ago and the place looked like a gypsy site with washing hanging from the tree's.

Also the Borne the thingy for waste, and water etc was broken.

Have a good run

Pete


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we did the south west corner this time last year use a ACSI card we stopped at st giron plage the weather was v/good and theres a nice aire next to the beach also a good one at leon next to the lake that has a wc and shower


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

There's a nice little free aire in the charming village of Couhe, behind Les Halles in the very centre.  There's water and waste dumping facilities too.
And a small bar-restaurant a few minutes away.

Very quiet when we were there last year - but it was October.

Harry


----------



## 97317 (Jan 16, 2006)

8) 

Hi thereSid,

If your travelling towards Bordeaux, call in for a night and a beer with us at Twinlakes,
were just off the A10


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

*France west coast aires*

Hi Sid, 
I usually stop by the river estuary at Blaye when I am heading towards Bordeaux. Its not an official aire but many French motorhomers use it. Its a nice town and its the area in between the Citadel and the river where we stay. But as there are no facilities its best to take on water etc at the aire at St Capraise de Blaye which is just south of Mirambeau. Colin


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Sid
As a caravanner in a previous existence, my family and I had several trips down the West coast, principally, near Royan [St. Palais-sur-mer to be exact] A very nice site [facing directly onto the sea] is 'Le Puits de L'Auture' It is a 4* site and possibly a little pricey for a long stay, but very handy for Royan and La Palmyre. So maybe a 1 or 2 night stopover [it's motorhome friendly]. Palmyre has an excellent zoo as well as an Aire [of which I have no knowledge] and Royan is a very cosmopolitan town, good shopping/restaurants etc.
Also worthy of note - the Vendee has equivalent sunshine hours as the South of France, but with the bonus of having a [usually] a nice breeze off the Atlantique.
Regards
Dave


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks to everyone. I have plenty to have a go at.
Cheers Sid


----------

